

Sify.com Architecture - A portal at 3900 requests/second - ananthrk
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/5/10/sifycom-architecture-a-portal-at-3900-requests-per-second.html

======
dzlobin
Hands up if you thought that said syfy.com and you were surprised

------
seunosewa
150 million page views a month works out to 57.9 pageviews a second. So the
vast majority of those requests must be JS, CSS, and static image requests,
although 98.5% seems a bit off?

~~~
davidcann
The 3900 requests per second are likely not constant. That number is probably
during their busiest time during the day, so their infrastructure needs to
support that kind of traffic. You're right, though, requests per second likely
includes all file types.

------
ananthrk
Read the comments section as well. The author (Ramki) has responded to queries
raised in that comment section.

~~~
seunosewa
From the comments, those are 'backend requests' and not even static file
requests.

------
saurabh
A portal? More like spam to me.

